
Domain Registrars Liable for Site Infringement - redm
https://torrentfreak.com/
======
TravelTechGuy
Next stop: electricity company liable for people using their product to power
computers that violate copyrights.

Side question: is anyone tallying the damage caused by the music/film industry
to the public by creating crazy precedents in the name of copyrights, DRM
etc.? I mean the DMCA alone was horrible, but now they're going all over the
world and creating havoc.

------
nopriorarrests
Dupe
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18752469](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18752469)

------
ryanmercer
"Court fails to understand the internet, film at 11".

